# Nedstats-Basic-Counter



## Feldhofe (29. April 2002)

Hallo,

wollt mal fragen, ob es eigentlich irgendwelche Möglichkeiten gibt, mit diesem Counter (ist ja eigentlich zimelich bekannt) zu tricksen, z.B. ihn "unsichtbar" zählen zu lassen oder die Reload-Sprerre zu umgehen...würd mich mal interessieren!

Ciao, Gruß Feldhofe


----------



## sam (29. April 2002)

wieso sollte man die reloadsperre umgehen wollen?


----------



## braindad (29. April 2002)

hmm, das mit dem verstecken sollte eigentlich einfach sein. einfach den counter-code in ein div packen und desen visibility auf hidden stellen. funktioniert dann natürlich nur bei browsern, welche div's unterstützen.

das mit der reloadsperre kann wohl nicht so einfach bis gar nicht umgangen werden. besorg dir doch nen counter, welcher von vornherein keine sperre drinne hat.


----------



## Feldhofe (29. April 2002)

Hmmm...also der Coder sieht so aus: 





```
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://m1.nedstatbasic.net/basic.js">
</script>
<A target=_blank href="http://v1.nedstatbasic.net/stats?AAHlYwB7eXslkcYxS4M3avv/AoXg"><IMG src="http://m1.nedstatbasic.net/n?id=AAHlYwB7eXslkcYxS4M3avv/AoXg&r=%5Bunknown%20origin%5D&p=299&w=1024&c=16" border=0 width=18 height=18 alt="Nedstat Basic - Free web site statistics"></A>
```


----------



## sam (29. April 2002)

naja verstecken is einfach:

```
<div style="position:absolute;height:1px;width:1px;top:-300px;left:-300px;visibility:hidden;overflow:hidden;">
DEIN CODE
</div>
```
da is so ziemlich alles drin, was ein layer verstecken kann


----------



## Feldhofe (29. April 2002)

S.A.M hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da is so ziemlich alles drin, was ein layer verstecken kann



Stimmt...jetzt ist er weg!  
Aber ob der jetzt auch noch zählt?  
Ist da irgendwas drin, was verhindern würde, dass das Script "normal" arbeitet??

Gruß Feldhofe


----------



## sam (29. April 2002)

denke nicht, dass diese css-eigenschaften das script beeinflussen, aber zur sicherheit, kannste das ja auch mal testen, bevor du es einsetzt


----------



## Feldhofe (29. April 2002)

stimmt, evtl. neuen Counter einrichten.
Alternativ mal einen Tag drinlassen und gucken, was passiert...dann hat man den besten Vergleich! 

Feldhofe


----------



## braindad (30. April 2002)

der counter wird noch funktionieren. ist zwar versteckt, aber dennoch im code.


----------



## Tommy (30. April 2002)

Alternativ in einem versteckten Frame laden lassen, nicht ganz so sicher aber sollte reichen...


----------



## Feldhofe (30. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tommy _
> *Alternativ in einem versteckten Frame laden lassen, nicht ganz so sicher aber sollte reichen... *



Das geht leider in Zukunft nicht mehr (weil Ein-Frame-Seite) habe ich aber bisher so gemacht, lief wohl auch ganz gut, außer das er dann immer ein bißchen weniger als ein auf der Hauptseite geschalteter Counter anzeigte.


----------



## Flex (30. April 2002)

Wie wärs einfach das Bild verändern?


```
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://m1.nedstatbasic.net/basic.js">
</script>
<A target=_blank href="http://v1.nedstatbasic.net/stats?AAHlYwB7eXslkcYxS4M3avv/AoXg"><IMG src="http://m1.nedstatbasic.net/n?id=AAHlYwB7eXslkcYxS4M3avv/AoXg&r=%5Bunknown%20origin%5D&p=299&w=1024&c=16" border=0 width=0 height=0 alt="Nedstat Basic - Free web site s
```

Sprich einfach Height und Width auf 0 bzw 1 stellen... dann ist es gar nicht mehr da bzw so klein dass es keiner mehr sieht...


----------



## sam (30. April 2002)

geht nicht


----------



## Feldhofe (30. April 2002)

Nein, SAM's Lösung ist sicher die seriöseste!!
Mal schaeun, hoffe es klappt!


----------



## Tommy (30. April 2002)

Das wird leider von dem Javascript verhindert ( und das sollte man wegen den Statistiken dringehalten :/


----------



## Feldhofe (30. April 2002)

Ach wie, du meinst, das hier


```
<div style="position:absolute;height:1px;width:1px;top:-300px;left:-300px;visibility:hidden;overflow:hidden;">
DEIN CODE
</div>
```

geht auch nicht??


----------



## braindad (1. Mai 2002)

nein, ich denke er meint, das "height" und "width" auf null setzen funktioniert nicht.


----------



## sam (1. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Feldhofe _
> *Ach wie, du meinst, das hier
> 
> *
> ...


doch, doch! das geht schon, aber das javascript von den countertypen verhindert, dass man die größe des bildes anpasst


----------



## Feldhofe (1. Mai 2002)

Ok, dann werd ich mal nen neuen Counter anmelden und ein paar Tage testweise laufen lassen...die Dinger funktionieren ja leider nur auf der Seite, die man bei der Registrierung angegeben hat... 

Feldhofe


----------

